# Collectors old jenning / bear bows



## Richbat1 (May 23, 2017)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news but not many folks collect the older compounds, now I'm not saying there aren't some out there who don't but I'd imagine most collect the recurve. 
If you don't sell them and you feel they are safe to shoot maybe donate them to a local archery club. Good luck with your bows.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Not new to me but if I don't put it out there no one knows that they are available. Thanks.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

F

Affordable fall bear hunts in Ontario. PM me for details.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

???


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Back up.


----------

